# Peaches and Cream



## VGmaster9 (Apr 5, 2011)

What do you guys think of this comic? It's made by furry artist Miu, it's pretty cute stuff.

http://www.luvpeaches.com/


----------



## Smelge (Apr 5, 2011)

Excellent...

Ok, the comic itself has fairly decent art and errs on the cutesy side, but the storyline is insipid nonsense designed to just draw it out longer until the artist figures out what the hell is going to happen next. But of course, it doesn't matter at all how terrible the story is, because people recognise the characters as being some of Mius porn ones, so people will read it for the fucking, which naturally will not happen because he can't charge for it this way.

Art: 7/10
Story: 2/10
Deviousness: 9/10

Verdict: Read it if you like teenage highschool "OMG MUST HAVE THIS SPECIFIC FOODTYPE" bullshit with no character development, poor writing and plot that will kill your braincells.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 5, 2011)

thought that Peaches and Cream was a smut comic by Daria McGrain

(most unrealistic depiction of lesbian couple ever)

edit: same characters, huh.

edit 2: and it sucks about as much as the smut comic did-

wait, I take that back, P&C didn't really do much sucking, being "lesbians" and all


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 5, 2011)

I started reading it a little while back, and then I stopped. I couldn't get into it, and it got kind of boring.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 5, 2011)

Stop making threads, OP.


----------



## Ames (Apr 5, 2011)

_Peaches_ and _cream_...

murr...


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't know what Deviousness means, but Smelge is being generous with Story rating.

I saw this comic a few months ago, and noted that the artist draws very cute. It definitely has that going for it. The problem is that the characters talk. They need to shut up, because nothing they say is worth reading. It registered as "blahblahblah" chatter in my head, and I was trying to read it.

If they didn't talk, nothing would happen, and it might as well not be in comic form at all. I think I support this.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 6, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> I don't know what Deviousness means





Smelge said:


> But of course, it doesn't matter at all how terrible the story is, because people recognise the characters as being some of Mius porn ones, so people will read it for the fucking, which naturally will not happen because he can't charge for it this way.


 
Deviousness. Being a devious bastard by planting recognisable porn characters in a comic that will not contain porn. it grabs the readers who will stick with it hoping for the inevitable porn that will never happen.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 6, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Deviousness. Being a devious bastard by planting recognisable porn characters in a comic that will not contain porn. it grabs the readers who will stick with it hoping for the inevitable porn that will never happen.


 
Would that qualify as a form of trolling?


----------



## Ben (Apr 6, 2011)

Tycho said:


> edit 2: and it sucks about as much as the smut comic did-
> 
> wait, I take that back, P&C didn't really do much *sucking*, being "lesbians" and all


 
Your avatar betrays you here, good sir.


----------



## Azure (Apr 6, 2011)

With lesbians it's not sucking and fucking, just furious rubbing.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Apr 6, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Deviousness. Being a devious bastard by planting recognisable porn characters in a comic that will not contain porn. it grabs the readers who will stick with it hoping for the inevitable porn that will never happen.


 
Unlike those readers, I wasn't really expecting any porn, which I'm really glad it isn't. I wasn't looking for something to fap to when I read it.


----------



## Billythe44th (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh yeah, the orange and yellow girls who are plastered all over the imageboards, pay-site-be-damned.

When the pornographic content includes things like sleepwalking-rape and rubber duckie sextoys, I shudder to think how the author can even attempt to write actual, rounded characters. My guess is he can't.


----------

